# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Lizzy, née en 2021.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Petit
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 6 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 60 - Oise
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 En France :





Au refuge :





N° DE PUCE :  642 090 001 162 290

NOM : *LIZZY*

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE 

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 15.07.2021

POIDS : 12kg300 le 10.10.22

POINT SANTÉ : STÉRILISÉE. Elle est très maigre, elle a besoin de reprendre du poids, format petit/moyen.

SON  ORIGINE : Les chiens surnommés « Moluks » viennent d'un pays étranger  où rien de bon ne les attendaient, ils ont été mis en sécurité au refuge  de Lénuta où ils ont pu être rassurés et mis en règle, ils pourront  prochainement être rapatriés en France.

Les 3 soeurs ont déjà vécu en appartement (4 pièces) à Chisinau lorsqu'elles étaient hébergés par Louba.
Elles sont très sociables, amicales avec les autres chiens et les chats.

*LIZZY*  est désormais dans le refuge de Lénuta en Roumanie et peut maintenant  intégrer une famille en France, si vous souhaitez adopter *LIZZY*, contactez une de nos responsables d'adoptions


SON COMPORTEMENT : *Lizzy*  est arrivée en France le 13 aout 2022. Elle est maintenant proposé à  l'adoption. Elle a bien progressé et prit confiance en elle. Elle garde  des craintes et le travail de socialisation doit se poursuivre au sein  d'une famille douce, patiente. La présence d'un congénère peut la  rassurer. Pas d'enfant en bas âge car les bruits forts comme le  lancement de jouets ou les cris/pleurs pourraient l'effrayer.

*Lizzy* s'entend avec les chats. Ne dit rien aux rongeurs en cage.
Elle adore se promener et observe beaucoup.
Elle  sait rester sans humains (actuellement en compagnie d'autres chiens).  Elle est propre (encore un pipi la nuit). Elle marche en laisse.

Une famille disposant d'un extérieur sera privilégiée pour le bien être de *Lizzy*. Elle se sentira mieux à la campagne ou ville calme.

Au refuge :
*Lizzy*  est la plus traumatisée des 5 chiots que les volontaires ont sortis de  l'endroit en ruine. Plein de parasites et stade extrême de rachitisme.  L'ombre d'un chiot. Se cachant toujours derrière d'autres chiens pour  être laissé seule. Elle est horrifiée par les combats de chiens et les  cris bruyants. Elle a besoin d'une famille qui lui donnera un océan  d'amour.
Parce que pendant la majeure partie de son enfance, elle a marché les jambes repliées par peur.


FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS

Arrivera  en France, stérilisé(e) si plus de 7 mois, identifié(e) par puce  électronique, vacciné(e) selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin  antirabique, passeport Européen.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE  LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal  dans sa famille d'accueil sur le dépt 60.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org

*
*

*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Lizzy* la plus timide des 3 soeurs.

Les premiers jours, elle est restée dans sa niche.
Puis après, elle a commencé à sortir, mais restait à distance. N'est pas venue à la grille.
On lui lancait des friandises, mais n'etait pas assez rapide. 

C'est la plus squelletique de tous les moluks.

https://youtu.be/a2EYEDZfQ90

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

information donnée par Liubovi (prononcé Louba en moldave) !!

"they can / They lived in Chisinau in appartement 3 room, at my appartament when i offered my home lke a foster  for them
they absolutly  socialil,  frendly  with others dogs and cats
and can live alone too
*Lizzy*, Gaby, Aziza need attention a lot
they dont know  how to be a child"

Elles ont déjà vécu en appartement (4 pièces) à Chisinau lorsqu'elles étaient hébergés par Louba.
Elles sont très sociables, amicales avec les autres chiens et les chats.
Elles pourront être placées seules.
Elles auront besoin d'être bien entouré.
Elles ne connaissent pas les enfants.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lizzy attend toujours sa famille

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*LIZZY* est très très fuyante, aucun contact possible pour le moment  


https://youtu.be/oFnAX4MDx5U

https://youtu.be/bZOQdK4OMWg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Comme l'a dit KArine, cest compliqué de lier un contact avec *Lizzy car elle est fuyante et son enclos est trop grand lol dans les petits boxes cest plus facile car ils finissent par se laisser faire ou grogner en voyant qu'on reste. Mais là, elle courait partout :-( elle ne prenait pas les friandises non plus. Elle semblait chercher un "échapatoire".

Vu quelle a déjà vécu en famille, ce n'est que de la peur donc une fois quelle se retrouvera dans un environnement rassurant, elle pourra évoluer mais je conseille plutôt une habitation maison ou appartement avec un extérieur pour travailler doucement avec elle.

Sa soeur Gaby va partir le 25 juin donc il faut qu'on lui trouve une famille, elle ne peut pas rester seule au refuge. Sinon je la vois bien faire comme Johny et passer son temps couché dans sa niche :-(

Le jour de notre départ, elle attendait le "jet" de friandise mais si je restais à lui parler, elle allait vite se mettre dans sa niche *

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Qu'elle est belle !

FB de LIZZY à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...4013786466084/

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/0YWgE1ZEoIM

https://youtu.be/EMgCQrL1Gfk

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lizzy attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lizzy a une FA et arrivera en France le 13 Aout  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Génialissime !!
On voit sur les photos qu'elle en a vraiment marre d'être enfermée.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Départ de Roumanie :






















Bonne route

----------


## Vegane7

> Qu'elle est belle !
> 
> FB de LIZZY à partager :
> https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...4013786466084/


On repartage pour Lizzy !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Arrivée de Lizzy en France :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Salia, sa FA de transit :

*Lizzy* reste à la maison pour la semaine.

Elle  est peureuse mais déjà très attachée à moi. Elle me fait la fête  demande des câlins. Avec Nicolas , elle préfère garder ses distances  mais elle vient chercher la nourriture. Elle ne prend pas dans sa main  mais s'il lui pose au sol, elle prend.

Avec les chiens, aucun soucis. Elle a un peu grogné samedi soir mais elle devait être fatiguée.

Elle observe et écoute beaucoup.

Elle  est extrêmement maigre. Et elle fait une mue impressionnante ! Moi j'ai  pas l'habitude des mues de chiens de berger ou huskys lol du coup, elle  a le droit à la socia-aspirateur. En 2 jours, elle a compris que ça ne  fait pas de mal donc elle peut rester dans la même pièce mais si je  m'approche, elle s'en va.

Elle est propre.    

Demain  si le temps le permet on va tenter une sortie extérieure. Pour le  moment, je fais des tours de jardin en laisse et elle me suit bien. Elle  s'arrête si elle entend un voisin parlé mais elle reprend sa marche. Si  un gros bruit, elle rentre dans la maison en courant.

Du travail avec elle mais je ne m'attendais pas à la voir si détendue et déjà aussi à l'aise avec moi  :Smile: 

  














Oh oh Nicolas arrive....

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/qtVm0_W5QLY

https://youtu.be/2LqlrV7US1E











https://youtu.be/AQmoA6PlLKI

https://youtu.be/FTsxCiq19FM

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Lizzy* va bien .
Elle  reste très timide malgré tout .Paradoxalement elle est plus a l'aise en  balade . Elle a commencé a faire ses besoins, elle n'a pas vraiment peur  des voitures, juste les bruits de moteur un peu fort.
En tout cas que ce soit de jour ou de nuit on voit qu'elle apprécie et encore plus quand y'a un copain avec elle .
A  l'intérieur elle bouge beaucoup et les  croisement doivent se faire en  douceur . Malgré tout une fois qu'on la touche elle se laisse manipuler  .Mon mari et mon fils arrive a la sortir maintenant dans le jardin .Par  contre une fois dehors il faut qu'ils s'assoient par terre sinon elle  est trop stressée et préfère rentrer.

Profil adoptant : Famille avec un autre chien, maison avec jardin. On évitera quand meme les lieux trop urbaniser.




Lili, les croquettes c'est au sol pas en l'air   





Dans son ptit coin la belette , voir sans être vu.





https://youtu.be/ky-1iu3tmbg

C'est quoi ça ?


Euh la , des vaches  , c'est gros non ....


Non mais attend elle nous suivent la 


Bon allez on  y va hein .....

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lizzy est en FA dans le 60 :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lili, les croquettes c'est au sol pas en l'air   





Dans son ptit coin la belette , voir sans être vu.






https://youtu.be/ky-1iu3tmbg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Euh la , des vaches  , c'est gros non ....


Non mais attend elle nous suivent la 


Bon allez on  y va hein .....

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une première.....*Lizzy* s'est installé sur le canapé derrière moi .  






A noté que nous ne sommes que toutes les 2 à la maison .

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

La belette va bien, y'a encore beaucoup de progrès à faire mais  franchement à part lui donner du temps ce n'est pas une chienne  compliqué .
Elle est toujours plus à l'aise dehors que dedans , elle  prend les friandises au sol et sinon elle fait sa fofolle pour faire la  fête  . 
Elle vient de plus en plus par elle même chercher les caresses . 
Attention photos

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo de la belle Lizzy :

https://youtu.be/jIh8vt4InWY

Message de sa FA :

Ou la la le temps file , la belette va bien , toujours assez timide elle évolue toujours bien avec moi .
Par contre avec mon mari ça coince toujours , elle grogne et aboie toujours sur lui . 
De repos demain  je vais l'emmener dans la ville du coin histoire de voir autre chose que la campagne . 
Par contre toujours des accidents pupi et pipo la nuit sir l'aleze que je laisse .

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## GADYNETTE

merci pour la vidéo !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/lfgyxswHkPQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

Notre petite *Lizzy* est  toujours timide , elle va avoir besoin de temps pour se sentir a l'aise . 
Elle  ne veut toujours rien prendre directement de la main , ça lui arrive extrêmement rarement, elle prend et après c'est comme si ben mince ,  oups qu'est ce que j'ai fait .  

Elle aime toujours autant les balades .

Elle aura besoin d'une famille calme qui la laissera évolué a son rythme .

----------

